# 'inter island relations'?



## shawnee

It's for a sub heading (concerning social and commercial ties)
I am thinking; «Οι μεταξύ νησιών σχέσεις» and I have invented « οι διανησιακές σχέσεις»? All assistance much appreciated.


----------



## cougr

Perhaps you could alter the sub heading slightly to 'island interrelations' ie 

'οι αλληλοσχέσεις των νησιών' or ' τα νησιά και οι μεταξύ τους αλληλοσχέσεις'.

EDIT: As an afterthought I came up with 'διανησιώτικες σχέσεις' but I do have my doubts on the bona fides of 'διανησιώτικες'.


----------



## shawnee

Many thanks cougr. I'm happy to change sub heading any which way; whatever sounds best. Can't quite decide right now though.


----------



## elineo

The expressions "διανησιακές σχέσεις, αλληλοσχέσεις" are words that may look nice but they don´t exist in greek. Perhaps they may sound too "heavy". I would suggest '' οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις"


----------



## winegrower

The equivalent for interrelation in Greek is "διασυσχέτιση", while the only relatively passable word I found for inter island  is "διανησιωτικ*έ*ς".


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> The expressions "διανησιακές σχέσεις, αλληλοσχέσεις" are words that may look nice but they don´t exist in greek. Perhaps they may sound too "heavy". I would suggest '' οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις"



Hi elineo, are you suggesting that 'αλληλοσχέσεις' doesn't exist as a word because I've definitely come across it several times.It is used to denote the words interrelations or interrelationships.

EDIT:I do agree however that "οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις" is very suitable in this case.


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> The equivalent for interrelation in Greek is "διασυσχέτιση"



One possible rendering for "διασυσχέτιση" may be interrelation (I'm not sure), but it is mostly used to mean "intercorrelation".

EDIT:In fact I am quite confident that where "interrelation" has been translated as "διασυσχέτιση", it is due to a translators error.


----------



## elineo

What i´m trying to say is that the word "σχέσεις" contain the meaning "αλληλο-" so adding both of them would be an exaggeration. " Συσχέτιση" has a little different meaning, includes the meaning of compare.  Of course in a language like the greek everyone can do many combinations so i agree that all the aboce mentioned words are typically correct. However, a person using them in an common document or in speaking would look stranger. For example: we use in Greece the word "σαλαμοποίηση" in a contract meaning that if a work is too big it can be splitted and shared among more than one contractors. It´s not so legal but it can happpen. How would be the translation of this word in english? "salamification"? 

Thank  you.


----------



## shawnee

Ok friends at this point I'm going with "οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις," not least of all because it is close to my initial thoughts on the subject, which means I'm improving! I am also enriched by the extended discussion on the topic.
Γειά και χαρά


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> What i´m trying to say is that the word "σχέσεις" contain the meaning "αλληλο-" so adding both of them would be an exaggeration.


 
There is a subtle difference though in that "αλληλοσχέσεις" for example could denote the "σχέσεις" between A and B amongst each other to the exclusion of their relationship to C.

Also, notice how in your suggestion you came up with the expression "οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις" and not "οι σχέσεις των νησιών". "Aλληλοσχέσεις" combines the elements of "μεταξύ" and "σχέσεις".

In any case I will concede that for this particular case "οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις", comes across as sounding more natural.


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Hi elineo, are you suggesting that 'αλληλοσχέσεις' doesn't exist as a word because I've definitely come across it several times.It is used to denote the words interrelations or interrelationships.
> 
> EDIT:I do agree however that "οι μεταξύ των νησιών σχέσεις" is very suitable in this case.


 
OK I 'll admit that neither διασυσχέτιση nor αλληλοσύνδεση are good equivalents in this context, yet "αλληλοσχέση" does not sound very well to my greek ears and this site seems to agree with me. 
Quote: Το "*αλληλοσχέση*" που κυκλοφορεί θα το έλεγε κανείς σας; (ΟΚ, αφήστε τις τρίχες που σηκωθήκανε να πέσουν ήρεμα.)
PS. For some reason most sites reporting this word on Google, regard left parties' communications. Did you notice that?


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> OK I 'll admit that neither διασυσχέτιση nor αλληλοσύνδεση are good equivalents in this context, yet "αλληλοσχέση" does not sound very well to my greek ears and this site seems to agree with me.
> Quote: Το "*αλληλοσχέση*" που κυκλοφορεί θα το έλεγε κανείς σας; (ΟΚ, αφήστε τις τρίχες που σηκωθήκανε να πέσουν ήρεμα.)
> PS. For some reason most sites reporting this word on Google, regard left parties' communications. Did you notice that?



I clearly hear what you're saying, and now that you've  mentioned it, I have noted the prevalence of the word in "lefties communications".

Personally I have come across the word in matters relating to international relations and diplomacy,as well as in the health sciences and think that it's a useful word but now realize that this isn't a popular view.


----------

